# Fines Master



## Andre (29/3/14)

Yes, we have appointed a FINES MASTER. And who else can it be than our own inimitable @Rob Fisher.

The idea is to help keep Ecigssa alive in good humour. All fines may be paid to the account which helps in keeping this forum running - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/donate/. 

Paying is *not compulsory* to keep it in the great spirit of this forum.

Our Fines Master should be around shortly to state his policy and give more details, if required.

We know he will fine himself too. If not, we can always fire him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

Fines are fun and are always given in that spirit... Paying of fines is not compulsory but making a donation to the running costs of these forums is always appreciated... You may always pay more or less than the fine as well! So if you just won the lotto or you had a good night at the casino we would love more... and if pay day is still far away and that last Elephant in your wallet is for e-juice then less or zip is the amount.

If you are feeling left out and haven't been fined in a while then you need to abuse the fines master in some way or commit one of the crimes below and that will surely bring you back into the family and attract some financial hardship! 

The nice thing about being fined and going to the Donation link is that you get your name up in lights as being a sharing and caring partner in the forums and making a difference!

Finable offences... Including but not limited to...

Getting Vape Mail and not posting pics of it in the Vape Mail thread!
Getting some new e-juice or a new atomiser or a new mod or a new anything and not doing a review on it in the reviews threads.
Saying something is "coming soon" and not giving a rough indication of actually when you expect it...
Getting some e-juice and taking 3 puffs and doing a review... e-juice reviews must be based on puffing for at least 12 hours.
Posting in the wrong threads. 
Hijacking threads.
Not posting enough.
Posting too much.
Posting to many "Me too" messages... ie posting too many one liners. 
Feel free to add your personal favorites to the list...

PS the fine amount for rule number 3 is Eight Million Rand!

Should you wish to nominate someone for a fine you can do so either by PM to @Rob Fisher or in the thread in LOL's called...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/fines-fines-fines.1461/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeCulture (29/3/14)

Hey guys,

Great concept, But be wary of trying to fine people for to many things. You need to refine your list of rules and define default charges for each offence.

In my opinion rules such as number 3 and 7 should be removed. Firstly not everyone is a reviewer and you definitely don't want reviews from people who do not know enough as they may give other new vapers a bad opinion on a device or juice just because the reviewer did not have the correct knowledge or skills to do the review in the first place. And number 7, well not everyone has the time on their hands to post here as much as they would like to.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

I hear you loud and clear @VapeCulture... the fines will only really apply to members who become "family" and who interact and become mates online... we would never fine someone we don't yet know.

Bottom line is that people will want to be fined because then they know they are considered family!

This is a real tongue in cheek initiative and never to be taking seriously.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/3/14)

Wow matthee what a awesome idea. Let me think on this policy. Really the people on this forum are just amazing 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeCulture (29/3/14)

lol I love it @Rob Fisher 
Think im just conditioned to process the word "Fine" as a negative thing


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

VapeCulture said:


> lol I love it @Rob Fisher
> Think im just conditioned to process the word "Fine" as a negative thing



Hehehe 100%

And just for the record @VapeCulture you run the terrible risk of being fined for not having an Avatar!

Now how nice is this Fines Master ? He gives warnings and everything! He must be a really good guy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

OOoooooo early update to the fines list...

Finable offences... Including but not limited to...

Getting Vape Mail and not posting pics of it in the Vape Mail thread!
Getting some new e-juice or a new atomiser or a new mod or a new anything and not doing a review or at least your impressions on it...
Saying something is "coming soon" and not giving a rough indication of actually when you expect it...
Getting some e-juice and taking 3 puffs and doing a review... e-juice reviews must be based on puffing for at least 12 hours.
Posting in the wrong threads.
Hijacking threads.
Not posting enough.
Posting too much.
Posting to many "Me too" messages... ie posting too many one liners.
Not having an Avatar.
Having an Avatar with Mini Me involved in any way!
Not having a location in your personal info.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeCulture (29/3/14)

hahaha @Rob Fisher you so just made up the no Avatar fine

Work on those Vaping laws/commandments and post the defind list and I will be happy to answer to any offences

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

VapeCulture said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Great concept, But be wary of trying to fine people for to many things. You need to refine your list of rules and define default charges for each offence.
> 
> ...


Thank for your comments, much appreciated. Personally I hate rules, including default charges, as they tend to take the life out of anything. But we take note of what you have said and if this does not play and forumites do not find it to be fun, we will pull it. Personally, I agree with you on reviews - maybe @Rob Fisher can amend that to say "...and not doing a review or at least your impressions on it..."?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeCulture (29/3/14)

count me in guys 

lol @Rob Fisher give me a bit of time for that avatar please


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

VapeCulture said:


> count me in guys
> 
> lol @Rob Fisher give me a bit of time for that avatar please



Sure thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

Geez @Rob Fisher I battle to comply with the TEN COMMANDMENTS and now I have to comply with 12 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

johanct said:


> Geez @Rob Fisher I battle to comply with the TEN COMMANDMENTS and now I have to comply with 12 !



Ya but you have certain credits in the fines system because of your awesome explanations on things that go Bzzzzit! on the end of wires and batteries and stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (29/3/14)

I pass a motion of FULL confidence in the fines master @Rob Fisher

*hehehehehe*

*runs away*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

devdev said:


> I pass a motion of FULL confidence in the fines master @Rob Fisher
> 
> *hehehehehe*
> 
> *runs away*



God one @devdev this has to be worth some credit down the line!


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

Just a heads up guys... when you are donating or paying fines just remember that the currency is US Dollars! and not SA Rand. Not that I am complaining with the current fines being paid you understand! 

So when the fine is a Rhino that is $1



An Elephant is $2



A Lion is $5



A Buffalo is $10



And a kitty is $20

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (29/3/14)

Does it really matter @Rob Fisher? They're all Madibas now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

I heard a rumour that two of our esteemed family made purchases in the last 48 hours and have not declared them with pictures of the said goods in Vape Mail...

I feel two fines brewing... it looks like there may well be another Elephant or two being demanded!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (31/3/14)

Great job @Rob Fisher !

Glad you made not having a location under the avatar a fineable offence

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Silver said:


> Glad you made not having a location under the avatar a fineable offence



Oooooo that is most certainly an Elephant offence... we just haven't added it to the list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/3/14)

It was on the list Rob, thats where. Saw it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (31/3/14)

Sorry Rob, Ignorance of the law is no excuse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Silver said:


> It was on the list Rob, thats where. Saw it



Indeed it is... I was half asleep this morning...


----------



## Riaz (31/3/14)

this is a good idea guys, well done to those who thought it up and implemented it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Your Royal Highness the FINES MASTER ( @Rob Fisher )

It is with regret that I have to report the following catogary 1 offence for further investigation by your honourable jury: Hacking of the SHOUTBOX by the main suspect being @devdev - Please note that in Act 5b of the International laws of 1812, section 7-4 governing forum rules, it is a criminal offence to hack shouts in any forum shoutbox, especially in the secigssa forum. The said Act, sub-section 7-4-Z makes provision for a severe penalty of an overweight elephant, or 2 years abstance from vaping, or both. It is my submission to the jury they can surely observe the evidence from the shoutbox's shouts and find the aforementioned accused guilty.

Yours utmost truthfully & Faithfully
S.Q @johan ESQUIRE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

johan said:


> Your Royal Highness the FINES MASTER ( @Rob Fisher )
> 
> It is with regret that I have to report the following catogary 1 offence for further investigation by your honourable jury: Hacking of the SHOUTBOX by the main suspect being @devdev - Please note that in Act 5b of the International laws of 1812, section 7-4 governing forum rules, it is a criminal offence to hack shouts in any forum shoutbox, especially in the secigssa forum. The said Act, sub-section 7-4-Z makes provision for a severe penalty of an overweight elephant, or 2 years abstance from vaping, or both. It is my submission to the jury they can surely observe the evidence from the shoutbox's shouts and find the aforementioned accused guilty.
> 
> ...



Oh my word... I am just recovering from pulling a @Silver after testing five Vape King Beta Juices... there is little doubt based on the evidence especially because of sub section 7-4-Z that the said accused is guilty and sentenced to a overweight elephant!

I wonder how @devdev pleads? Not that it really matters however... but it's worth a giggle listening?




PS. An Elephant is Twenty Rand and not $20... but any donation to rid one's self of the shame of criminal activity is appreciated and salvation can be found at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/donate/


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

In that case your honour, sub-section 7-4-Z has just been revised and signed by his honourable king into the ecigssa Government Gazette to 10 Elephants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

Ooooo @johan, are you trying to tel the "Fines Master" what to do?


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

I plead not guilty.

With respect to the complainant, and with respect to the honourable judge, it is my view that the evidentiary burden proving these claims has not been adequately shouldered by the complainant. 

On a preponderance of probabilities it is questionable that I, an innocent and simple, yet upstanding citizen of this community, could even contemplate such acts of disorderly conduct being perpetrated. Could I, devdev, humble servant of the citizens of Afriville, be accused of such acts, when there could easily be others who could have committed such offences in my name? 

Such a conclusion could not possibly and reasonably ever be true, and I conclude, in closing, that the complaints against me be dismissed with the utter contempt that they deserve. I trust, my lady, that you will come to the correct conclusion in respect of this vexatious and malicious action to tarnish my good standing.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

How dare you call our honourable judge "my lady" - your disrespect to this court will not be tolerated. I fully object to the statements made by the accused and should be scrapped from the records. I further submit that according to the accused's avatar he is not even standing! let alone "good standing" or "up standing"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

when i read now, ''i trust, my lady.....'' i had to LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Ooooo @johan, are you trying to tel the "Fines Master" what to do?



Nope


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

johan said:


> Nope



Mmmmm are you sure?


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

@annemarievdh its my duty as accuser to remind his honourable Fines Master and judge of the content of the relevant statutes and governing rules in this particular serious case.


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

@annemarievdh its my duty as accuser to remind his honourable Fines Master and judge of the content of the relevant statutes and governing rules in this particular serious case.


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

johan said:


> @annemarievdh its my duty as accuser to remind his honourable Fines Master and judge of the content of the relevant statutes and governing rules in this particular serious case.



You are telling him to change his Judgement, look at this :



johan said:


> In that case your honour, sub-section 7-4-Z has just been revised and signed by his honourable king into the ecigssa Government Gazette to 10 Elephants



Mmmmmm???? As far as I know the only one that decides the rules and punishments is the FINES MASTER...


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

I am waiting for the honourable judge to weigh up my argument against that of the accuser before deciding punishment.


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Sharp @annemarievdh , I tried my best to get your focus off that one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

johan said:


> Sharp @annemarievdh , I tried my best to get your focus off that one



I just had to point it out hahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Any other witnesses please come to the stand?


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

I call @annemarievdh as witness in case no ESA10042014; Ecigsa versus @devdev , to come to the witness stand?


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

Here is the proof : 



12:45 - devdev: 
Ok, maybe I did change one thing. Walk this way. sososos

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

johan said:


> I call @annemarievdh as witness in case no *ESA10042014;* Ecigsa versus @devdev , to come to the witness stand?



The docket number for the case is wrong, it should be ESA01042014-1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

and he calls it : 




 13:12 - devdev: 
Project mayhem!


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Haha - you've just incriminated yourself and this court might just fine you accordingly! Your honour we have one more confession by a witness in this case; and now stand co-accused with devdev, thus co-conspiritors!


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

Seriously people. This is a kangaroo court! Where is @Rob Fisher ?



 14:15 - devdev: 
Hehehehehehe. I love vaping chicken poo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

hahahaha I didn't even see that one devdev, that is so funny


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

This court is now in recession until the return of his honourable Fines Master - let us all vape for now!


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

devdev said:


> Seriously people. This is a kangaroo court! Where is @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 14:15 - devdev: 
Hehehehehehe

There is nothing after the "Hehehehehe"


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Recession may take longer, his honour vaped himself into a Silver

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

Refresh the page @annemarievdh I can see it on my shoutbox


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

devdev said:


> Refresh the page @annemarievdh I can see it on my shoutbox



Ok, I see it devdev... Then who do you think it is?


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

I have my suspicions about certain individuals who have made these terrible accusations against my character. I won't mention any names but I think this person is in JOHANnesburg

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

The question is now irrelevant @annemarievdh , your and @devdev's confessions by implication are in black and white on this thread.


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

johan said:


> The question is now irrelevant @annemarievdh , your and @devdev's confessions by implication are in black and white on this thread.


don't forget in *blue *as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

You know @devdev I've been thinking the same actually


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Remember false accusation against a fellow vapour is a serious offence, read the Act and the prescribed penalty in sub-section 112-1-X


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

Mmmmm I wonder if there may me more than one culprit... Let me read and think...


----------



## TylerD (1/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

A Ha - the executioner arrived!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

johan said:


> A Ha - the executioner arrived!



hahaha no I think that is the band of culprits

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Don't shiver so much @annemarievdh , I promise it will be swift


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Any last wishes?


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

johan said:


> Don't shiver so much @annemarievdh , I promise it will be swift



Realy, you'r implementing me? I've been the victim here with my stuff on the shoutbox.


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

That is a standard move by criminals to make themselves out as fellow victims, it will however not stand in this court.


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

johan said:


> That is a standard move by criminals to make themselves out as fellow victims, it will however not stand in this court.



And I will not take being falsely accused...


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

johan said:


> Remember false accusation against a fellow vapour is a serious offence, read the Act and the prescribed penalty in sub-section 112-1-X



@johan remember your own words


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

with all the legal lingo here, one of you should go represent Oscar

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

IMPORTANT TO ALL CONCERNED:

The case against @devdev and his co-accused @annemarievdh is temporarily withdrawn until further investigation has been conducted. I checked the capabilities of the Shoutbox and saw some interesting vulnerabilities. So at this stage there might be more than two hackers lurking in our midst. Due to the sensitive nature of this investigation, no names will be mentioned for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

@johan very smart move...

remember i'll be watching you... always watching...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> @johan very smart move...
> 
> remember i'll be watching you... always watching...



I am very shy, don't like to be watched though - I just did my own amateur investigation and found some security vulnerabilities.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Oh my word... I pull a @Silver and head out to recover and have a meeting or two and the whole world disintegrates into a rather long story... it appears there are a few people that need to be fined but one thing is sure and that is that @devdev started this chaos and needs to pay for the pain and anguish he has caused and the fifty million messages I had to read when I returned... so if it pleases the court (and it does very much) we find for the prosecution... which in a nutshell means that someone has to kak and betaal for their massive transgression.

However the accused was one of the first people in the world to make a very generous donation which makes him quite special... so the court is going to leave the size of the fine up to the said pillar of the community!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Your honour I suggest to the jury a fine of 1 Rhino


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

One Rhino and One Elephant donated to the Kitty My Lady.

I would request the honourable judge to consider the comments made in the Shoutbox regarding this said upstanding member and his partaking in the consumption of chicken excrement in a personal vapouriser.

Some scallywag must be brought to book for such conduct

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

devdev said:


> One Rhino and One Elephant donated to the Kitty My Lady.
> 
> I would request the honourable judge to consider the comments made in the Shoutbox regarding this said upstanding member and his partaking in the consumption of chicken excrement in a personal vapouriser.
> 
> Some scallywag must be brought to book for such conduct



I agree big time @devdev! Do you have someone in mind who is being ugly to you about poultry doodoo?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

*J* ah, it is not that easy to say who could be doing this
*O* f course there may be some ideas which jump out at you if you
*H* appened to conduct a full investigation into the person making these
*A* llegations against me. I am certainly
*N* ot sure, but I do have my suspicions

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

Lol this thread

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

devdev said:


> *J* ah, it is not that easy to say who could be doing this
> *O* f course there may be some ideas which jump out at you if you
> *H* appened to conduct a full investigation into the person making these
> *A* llegations against me. I am certainly
> *N* ot sure, but I do have my suspicions



I can say I agree 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Geez I went out for an hour and you two main suspects conspire against me! Maybe you should start looking at someone who knows how hacking works, even my shouts were heavily tampered with.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

devdev said:


> *J* ah, it is not that easy to say who could be doing this
> *O* f course there may be some ideas which jump out at you if you
> *H* appened to conduct a full investigation into the person making these
> *A* llegations against me. I am certainly
> *N* ot sure, but I do have my suspicions



Although I don't agree with your implications, I must admit its some sharp writing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

Hahahahahaha dit is nogsteeds vrek snaaks


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

devdev said:


> *J* ah, it is not that easy to say who could be doing this
> *O* f course there may be some ideas which jump out at you if you
> *H* appened to conduct a full investigation into the person making these
> *A* llegations against me. I am certainly
> *N* ot sure, but I do have my suspicions



Do I have to get involved here Mr I don't live in CT and like the bush.... or will someone with an animal avatar just KAB? Kak and Betaal.

Or is it just one huge conspiracy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

I think you should Rob, I know absolute nothing about hacking, hey, you know more about "html" and stuff than I do. I'm starting to wonder know; why you went silent while all this hacking went on, just wondering?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (1/4/14)

Hahahahaha... you okes are classic. Gotta love this family we got going here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

@ShaneW, so true... this was so much fun today.

@johan, I'm still watching, and I'll see you at the vape meet


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

You, yes you peeping around here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

johan said:


> You, yes you peeping around here
> 
> View attachment 2850



hahahahahaha you still havent gotten over the fact that I know who it is


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Please @annemarievdh tell me as well, but I need proof to be convinced so that we can open this case file again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

Shsssss....

Someone with green writing in the shoutbox


----------



## TylerD (1/4/14)

So, how much do I owe the forum for an awesome day of project mayhem!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

And my suspicions have just been confirmed in the shoutbox


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

I wish I could take all the credit, but I seriously can't @annemarievdh - I can say one thing; he, she or they are quite original at times

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

Hahahahahaha soooo funny

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (1/4/14)

Living up to the name there @TylerD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Nice one @TylerD , I enjoyed it - its up to the Fines Master.

@annemarievdh & @devdev I will buy you guys a dop at the vape meet for tampering very little once or twice with your shouts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Officially @TylerD is our own renown hacker and admit guilt to all the charges

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD (1/4/14)

What do I owe this awesome site?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

Well, I enjoyed it too. Was a lot of fun. Sorry @devdev that I suspected you in the first place.

@johan I knew you did some of the funny's.

@TylerD you really have a talent for confusing people. Nice one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (1/4/14)

I was not alone tho.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (1/4/14)

TylerD said:


> What do I owe this awesome site?



Either our judge it's still suffering from a silver hangover or busy compiling a long verdict

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

TylerD said:


> What do I owe this awesome site?



Well thats up to the Fines Master - you should get at least an elephant and maybe a Rhino just for your originality


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

TylerD said:


> I was not alone tho.....



Jip Jip, I know that. But @johan already confessed


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Ok everybody gets a medal

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

TylerD said:


> I was not alone tho.....



I already paid for my fun this morning and thought its too much, and got myself a little more fun.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Stand by... just putting on the hat!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Eight Million Dollars is the fine imposed on @TylerD for all the mayhem caused today!



However the said accused was so very helpful in finding me a real Russian 91 that he has built up some considerable credit. So the underground kangaroo court has decided to be really lenient despite the heinous crime of sowing confusion and mayhem and the fine is an Elephant or a Rhino depending on how much money is left in his wallet after pay day!

See the courts are very fair!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (1/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Eight Million Dollars is the fine imposed on @TylerD for all the mayhem caused today!
> View attachment 2875
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for being so lenient. I will give a zoo to the donations.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Thanks for being so lenient. I will give a zoo to the donations.



You are the MAN!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

Hahahaha, such mayhem you caused today @TylerD. You had @johan, @annemarievdh and I running around blaming each other.

Flipping awesome! Loved it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (2/4/14)

Hahaha I can't believe that @TylerD was the source of all the confusion! I was convinced it was @devdev, but definitely some great laughs! Thanks for starting my day with a big smile on my face 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Eight Million Dollars is the fine imposed on @TylerD for all the mayhem caused today!
> View attachment 2875
> 
> 
> ...


Done! Paid for my great day. I got a laugh out of it and a comedy show is way more expensive!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## phanatik (6/6/14)

Ok I don't know what went down, and that 8 million fine is kinda harsh... first need to build up some credit. 

Don't know if I want to be fined, or not - confused me....


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

phanatik said:


> Ok I don't know what went down, and that 8 million fine is kinda harsh... first need to build up some credit.
> 
> Don't know if I want to be fined, or not - confused me....



You do want to be fined... once you have been given a fine you become part of a an elite group of members who have contributed to the running of the forums!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

